# RV or Tiny House Parking/Land Cartaker - St. Louis, Mo $300/Mo



## rmcwilliams (Aug 30, 2015)

My wife and I have a small 3.5 acre farm in North St. Louis county available for RV parking or RV rental. The property is flat and beautiful.

We are looking for a individual or couple who can park their RV or tiny house on our land. Rent price is negotiable, but we are looking for around $300/mo. Once we find a caretaker, we will be only living on the land part time for the next year or two. We are only offering this to one individual/couple. You will have the land to yourself most of the time. 

We would prefer an RV equipped with solar. Tap water hook up is available, but you would need to offload the black and grey waste tanks at on offsite dump station when they are full. I have seen some people use a portable dump tank for this in the past. 

Email me for photos if interested. 

Thanks!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Do I understand this right? You want a caretaker who will pay YOU?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

anniew said:


> Do I understand this right? You want a caretaker who will pay YOU?


I guess that depends on what the caretaker is expected to do and what is the typical rent for an RV space in the area. 

In our area, the asking price would be too high even without any caretaker duties. I don't think you could get $300/month for a site with only a water hook up (looks like the OP has no electric, sewer, internet and cable which most campgrounds offer to people living there full time).


----------



## rmcwilliams (Aug 30, 2015)

Clarification: There are no duties as caretaker. Iâm looking for someone who will park on the property. Thatâs it! The renter can use the land to garden, etc, if they choose. Itâs a beautiful property and very private and $300/mo is very inexpensive for something this nice, yet so close to the city. 
Iâm only looking for email responses and I will send the pictures and map. Iâm not looking for random comments if youâre not interested. 
Thanks


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Deleted... 

You're not interested in comments...

Sorry.


Good luck!


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

rmcwilliams said:


> Clarification: There are no duties as caretaker. I&#8217;m looking for someone who will park on the property. That&#8217;s it! The renter can use the land to garden, etc, if they choose. It&#8217;s a beautiful property and very private and $300/mo is very inexpensive for something this nice, yet so close to the city.
> I&#8217;m only looking for email responses and I will send the pictures and map. I&#8217;m not looking for random comments if you&#8217;re not interested.
> Thanks


I apologize for my comments. I am sorry you found them offensive, especially since you are new to the HT community.

You might want to consider other advertising venues as this is an online discussion forum and members tend to "discuss" posts.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I do not apologize for my comments, as you obviously needed to give more information than you did in the original post.
As mentioned, the idea for posting here is to get comments/discussion, which can help if you are interested in help in selling your idea.


----------



## Missourileo (Aug 17, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

rmcwilliams said:


> I&#8217;m not looking for random comments if you&#8217;re not interested.


You're a brand new member posting an advertisement on a message board and you're telling long term members of the board what to do or not to do?!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> You're a brand new member posting an advertisement on a message board and you're telling long term members of the board what to do or not to do?!



Yeah.....really.


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't find anything wrong with the original post and can't believe people would spend the time and effort to make rude comments. This is why I hate the internet sometimes. Everyone wants to be rude and take shots at others because they're behind a computer screen and don't have to interact with the person.


----------



## Outlier (Aug 17, 2016)

HomeStead said:


> I don't find anything wrong with the original post and can't believe people would spend the time and effort to make rude comments. This is why I hate the internet sometimes. Everyone wants to be rude and take shots at others because they're behind a computer screen and don't have to interact with the person.





The random comments appeared to me to be legit. questions as to the exact nature of the proposal. If the OP did not wish to answer questions as to what he/she is proposing he should seek a tenant through other means.

And it appears that you are taking the same "shots" to which you refer.


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

Outlier said:


> The random comments appeared to me to be legit. questions as to the exact nature of the proposal. If the OP did not wish to answer questions as to what he/she is proposing he should seek a tenant through other means.
> 
> And it appears that you are taking the same "shots" to which you refer.


No, I'm defending the OP from wannabe "internet tough guys"....."keyboard warriors" scouring the internet to see who they can mouth off to.....

There is nothing wrong with the original post and asking for emails/PMs.

People don't have anything better to do than "act personally offended" every chance they get.

If you don't like his post or you're not interested in the land near St. Louis, then how about Mind Your Own Business instead of spouting your mouth off?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

HomeStead said:


> No, I'm defending the OP from wannabe "internet tough guys"....."keyboard warriors" scouring the internet to see who they can mouth off to.....
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the original post and asking for emails/PMs.
> 
> ...


I think you are forgetting that this is not a real estate advertising site (like Zillow, Trulia, etc.) or Craigslist. This is a discussion board. I thought that this section was for participating members of this board not just a spot to advertise (maybe I misread the sticky, maybe that applies only to real estate agents). Considering that the OP has only posted 2 posts and they are both in this thread, I would not say he/she is a "participating member". 

With that said, I re-read my reply (post #3) and I honestly do not see how it could be considered rude. However, the OP apparently thought it was and I offered my apologies. 

I think that if the OP did not wish any replies to be posted in this thread, he/she should have contacted the moderators and asked for the thread to be locked so that no one can comment.


----------



## Outlier (Aug 17, 2016)

HomeStead said:


> If you don't like his post or you're not interested in the land near St. Louis, then how about Mind Your Own Business instead of spouting your mouth off?




Pot calling the kettle black...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HomeStead said:


> There is nothing wrong with the original post and asking for emails/PMs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes there is something wrong with PMs. 
They stifle the discussion that this forum is here for. 

Just the same as the idea if you don't want this land you should MYOB.


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

Outlier said:


> The random comments appeared to me to be legit. questions as to the exact nature of the proposal. If the OP did not wish to answer questions as to what he/she is proposing he should seek a tenant through other means.
> 
> And it appears that you are taking the same "shots" to which you refer.





AmericanStand said:


> Yes there is something wrong with PMs.
> They stifle the discussion that this forum is here for.
> 
> Just the same as the idea if you don't want this land you should MYOB.


Oh give me a break. Your "discussion was stifled" ??

God, when are people going to stop playing the "victim" every chance they get.

NOBODY stifled your discussion. Please stop whining and playing the victim.

The OP did not do anything offensive.

You sound like a Hillary Clinton voter.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Why on earth bring politics into the real estate board? The OP posted an ad for a place to rent as his first post on this board but couched it as a caretaking possibility which was confusing to some folks. People asked questions / made comments as to the confusion and he apparently became offended. Now you come on and try to make this political? Makes no sense to me. This is a discussion board. We discuss -- that's the nature of the beast. 

I think you owe AmericanStand an apology.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

The original poster hasn't been back since his follow up post saying he didn't want comments. 

I had thought this thread had died a natural death. I'm not really sure why anyone decided to bring it back to life again. Maybe it can just go back to sleep?...


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

While I see the OP is missing, I'm jotting my experience/opinion on renting out land in this fashion. Lots of land owners on this forum might find the two cents useful. 

I find the post interesting, as a long time full time RVer interested in homesteading. I'm not sure it is worth $300 though. I know a few friends that pay that for no services, just the parking rights, but for me and a few other buddies doing "land watch" parking with next to no services isn't worth $100 a month. 
Two cents from an experienced land camper. Also keep in mind, land parking value and length of term varies depending on duties. Some of us want the seasonal lease/hire-on while others might want monthly. If you're not around then you might consider doing a seasonal hire-on to insure there is always someone around.


----------

